# looking for old craftsman table saw ?



## spoonspanker (Sep 22, 2004)

any of you know of one taking up space somewhere houston to galveston are thanks.


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

If you will PM me I have one, but I'm east of Austin.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

should be able to find one easily on Craigslist.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I have a 10" in Tomball, if interested I will be in town next week.

Looks something like this. (picture off the internet)

Also have a Radial Arm say I can make you a great deal on.


----------



## spoonspanker (Sep 22, 2004)

*sawfis*

fishnut how much you want for it yours seems to be the closest to me. thanks to all the other guys yall are the best. . 2cool peole are great.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a Craftsman 10" Table saw and fence. (motor needs rewound and brushes)(or just slap a new motor on it)

Also a Craftsman Radial Arm saw I seldom have used.

Would make a good deal on them.

swamp


----------

